# Red Oak Cribbage Board



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is a cribbage board I've been workin on for a while. 


[attachment=9410]



[attachment=9411]



[attachment=9412]



[attachment=9413]



[attachment=9414]

Had the rough layout and sanding done for a while, just couldn't settle on a finish.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 17, 2012)

CRAZY but very unique and nice board.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 18, 2012)

WOW - thats a show stopper fur sure ! Great job!
Scott


----------



## Mizer (Aug 18, 2012)

That is very nice! Great job on the sanding and the finish, what finish did you end up using?


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 18, 2012)

One app of stain, then rattle can poly.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 18, 2012)

What are your plans for it? Is it for sale or trade?


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 18, 2012)

For sale. I put it on FeeBay last night.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 18, 2012)

I have to say when I saw a cribbage board posting I expected the usual flat board. But when I opened the thread...oh wow!....I was pleasantly surprised. Very unique and creative!  I have never played cribbage but this might make me learn. Great job! well done! What is the wood?


----------



## Mizer (Aug 18, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> For sale. I put it on FeeBay last night.



PM sent.


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 18, 2012)

> I have to say when I saw a cribbage board posting I expected the usual flat board. But when I opened the thread...oh wow!....



:whs:
 
Being born in raised up in yankee land, I had alot of exposure to the game, but never learned to play...:dash2:

That is, by far, the coolest board I've ever seen!

Well done!

p


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 18, 2012)

Just a RO branch that grew weird. After finding this one I've been keepin an eye out for something similar. Haven't found it, not even close.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2012)

That's one of the coolest things I've seen in a long time. I love cribbage. My dad taught me and my sister to play at a young age. First time I broke one of my legs I was 10 I think. Living in Japan, and they gave me physical therapy on the base. One day after therapy they ask me what kind of project I wanted to do. I didn't know I was going to get to make something too. Most of the servicemen in therapy were making leather belts and hats (this was late 60's the heyday of flower power) but I told my therapist I wanted to make a cribbage board for my dad. 

He didn't bat an eye, he just took me around gathering materials and got me started. It ended up being a three ply laminated board of some sort of plastic material all the layers a different color. 

It was cool, but not "cool, cool" like yours. I think my parents still have that board. 

If I find a branch similar to this one - even in the same ballpark would you like to have it? I harvested an ERC with a really twisted gnarly top week before last and I saved it. It's still in the field laying with some other stuff I saved to the side. I'll get a pic and if you think you can use it just pay shipping.


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 18, 2012)

Okay, now that is awesome. Nicely done for sure. Great work.


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

This piece of wood has been 
-sanded-finished
-sanded-finished
-sanded-finished
-sanded-finished!

I'm still learning when it comes to applying finish. I just couldn't get it right. Drips in the poly, too much stain, dust... Loads of issues. 

But, it's such a unique piece of wood that I needed to do it justice. I am finally happy with it.


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh... And Kevin, you bet I'd be interested in some ERC!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 19, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys.
> 
> This piece of wood has been
> -sanded-finished
> ...



Eric, Just a thought but I used to have same problem-Sand and finish-again and again. Started using Arm-r-seal(gloss) wipe on poly oil finish. 

With application changes I can get gloss or satin out of the same finish. Tougher than nails when dry- no brainer to apply(boy do I need that) , quick to dry and very forgiving-just a thought. M


----------



## Mizer (Aug 19, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> UpNorthWoods said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the compliments guys.
> ...


I will second that on the Arm-R-Seal. I apply with a piece of those blue paper shop towels then when dry sand with a sanding sponge. Then reapply until desired finish is achieved. It is pretty dummy proof which is why I use it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 19, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > UpNorthWoods said:
> ...



Funny- I use a sheet or 1/2 sheet of boxed paper "shop towels" No lint-no mess-cheap and diposable.


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, dummy proof sounds good to me!


----------

